# Cape Town was once a beautiful, safe city.  Thanks to terrorist Mandela, it features violent crime.



## Snouter

Letting Blacks run wild destroys what the West created.


----------



## Snouter

Does anyone remember the Sun City MTV douchebag propaganda back in the day.  That qu33rs like Michelle Jackson and other will not play a concert in South Africa until it is turned over to the savages?  So sad.  And the Black and Brown savagery will only increase until or unless Whitey respects the civilization he created and defends that civilization.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Prick.


----------



## Meathead

Snouter said:


> Letting Blacks run wild destroys what the West created.


Yeah, there go the few pockets of civilization in sub-Saharan Africa. Very predictable.


----------



## Capri

South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
White Genocide Continues in South Africa

Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?


----------



## bullwinkle

Capri said:


> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?


Hey, Capri, did you read the "70,000 Whites Murdered..."?  Did you see the sidebar articles about how the USS Liberty sinking by Israel was covered up, or the one about Ghosts of Falujah, or US murders by GIs in the ME?  Looks like you cherry-picked.  This paper slanders the US as much as SA.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Capri said:


> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?


Because there is no genocide you racist piece of shit.


----------



## Camp

Nelson Mandala died in Dec. 2013.


----------



## Capri

bullwinkle said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Capri, did you read the "70,000 Whites Murdered..."?  Did you see the sidebar articles about how the USS Liberty sinking by Israel was covered up, or the one about Ghosts of Falujah, or US murders by GIs in the ME?  Looks like you cherry-picked.  This paper slanders the US as much as SA.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know that stuff's in there. The point of posting them was that the S. African genocide is in there but not in the major media. That's all. I didn't cherry pick -- all those links were just on the first page of results for "South Africa genocide."


----------



## bullwinkle

Capri said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Capri, did you read the "70,000 Whites Murdered..."?  Did you see the sidebar articles about how the USS Liberty sinking by Israel was covered up, or the one about Ghosts of Falujah, or US murders by GIs in the ME?  Looks like you cherry-picked.  This paper slanders the US as much as SA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know that stuff's in there. The point of posting them was that the S. African genocide is in there but not in the major media. That's all. I didn't cherry pick -- all those links were just on the first page of results for "South Africa genocide."
Click to expand...

This article looks like an Alex Jones affiliate.


----------



## DOTR

Snouter said:


> Letting Blacks run wild destroys what the West created.



South Africa was the only African country to have an immigration problem when it was white run. Blacks poured into apartheid SA from black African countries in such huge numbers it overwhelmed SA support agencies. 

  Not so much now. Whites are fleeing especially. The reasons cited are:

Safety – woman and child safety especially;
Lifestyle: climate, pollution, space, nature and scenery;
Financial concerns;
Schooling and education opportunities for their children;
Work and business opportunities;
Taxes;
Healthcare system;
Religious tensions;
Standard of living;
Oppressive government.
5 scary facts about emigration in South Africa

  Looks like another leftist liberal success story.


----------



## harmonica

plain  and simple--Africa is a MEGA shithole--and it's NOT because of the whites
remember--this is fact--not hate


----------



## IM2

There is no white genocide in south Africa and furthermore violence has actually been reduced since Afrkkkaners were removed from power.

*The number of farm murders in South Africa hit a 30-year low point in 2017-18, according to a report released by the South African Agricultural Industry* (AgriSA) that cited South African police data. Overall, farm attacks have also been on a general decline after spiking in 2001-02 at 1,069, although since hitting a low point in 2013-14 that figure has been on the rise. (Recorded incidents include “murder, rape, robbery and causing bodily harm” and also “all violence aimed at destroying farm infrastructure and property with a view to disrupting legitimate farming activities,” according to AgriSA.)

*20 years since apartheid: What's changed in South Africa, and what hasn't*

*The murder rate has more than halved*

South African policemen walk at the exit of the South Gauteng High Court in Johannesburg following the attempted escape by two man found guilty for murdering reggae icon Lucky Dube in 2009. (STR/AFP/Getty Images)

In 1994, South Africa's murder rate was 66.9 per 100,000 people, according to the Institute for Security Studies. In 2012-2013, it was 31.3 per 100,000 people, the South African Police Service said.

So while it is still extremely high (the US, in comparison, has a homicide rate of 4.7 per 100,000), South Africa has fewer than half the murders it did two decades ago.

20 years since apartheid: What's changed in South Africa, and what hasn't

*Take that shit back to stormfront chump.*


----------



## IM2

DOTR said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letting Blacks run wild destroys what the West created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa was the only African country to have an immigration problem when it was white run. Blacks poured into apartheid SA from black African countries in such huge numbers it overwhelmed SA support agencies.
> 
> Not so much now. Whites are fleeing especially. The reasons cited are:
> 
> Safety – woman and child safety especially;
> Lifestyle: climate, pollution, space, nature and scenery;
> Financial concerns;
> Schooling and education opportunities for their children;
> Work and business opportunities;
> Taxes;
> Healthcare system;
> Religious tensions;
> Standard of living;
> Oppressive government.
> 5 scary facts about emigration in South Africa
> 
> Looks like another leftist liberal success story.
Click to expand...


The immigration problem began when the first whites got there.


----------



## Capri

IM2 said:


> There is no white genocide in south Africa and furthermore violence has actually been reduced since Afrkkkaners were removed from power.
> 
> *The number of farm murders in South Africa hit a 30-year low point in 2017-18, according to a report released by the South African Agricultural Industry* (AgriSA) that cited South African police data. Overall, farm attacks have also been on a general decline after spiking in 2001-02 at 1,069, although since hitting a low point in 2013-14 that figure has been on the rise. (Recorded incidents include “murder, rape, robbery and causing bodily harm” and also “all violence aimed at destroying farm infrastructure and property with a view to disrupting legitimate farming activities,” according to AgriSA.)
> 
> *20 years since apartheid: What's changed in South Africa, and what hasn't*
> 
> *The murder rate has more than halved*
> 
> South African policemen walk at the exit of the South Gauteng High Court in Johannesburg following the attempted escape by two man found guilty for murdering reggae icon Lucky Dube in 2009. (STR/AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> In 1994, South Africa's murder rate was 66.9 per 100,000 people, according to the Institute for Security Studies. In 2012-2013, it was 31.3 per 100,000 people, the South African Police Service said.
> 
> So while it is still extremely high (the US, in comparison, has a homicide rate of 4.7 per 100,000), South Africa has fewer than half the murders it did two decades ago.
> 
> 20 years since apartheid: What's changed in South Africa, and what hasn't
> 
> *Take that shit back to stormfront chump.*


The article is informative but doesn't break out the numbers -- black on white murders vs white on black vs black on black vs white on white. Therefore, it doesn't support your contention and isn't really relevant to a conversation about White Genocide in S.A. It's also 5 years old.


----------



## IM2

Capri said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no white genocide in south Africa and furthermore violence has actually been reduced since Afrkkkaners were removed from power.
> 
> *The number of farm murders in South Africa hit a 30-year low point in 2017-18, according to a report released by the South African Agricultural Industry* (AgriSA) that cited South African police data. Overall, farm attacks have also been on a general decline after spiking in 2001-02 at 1,069, although since hitting a low point in 2013-14 that figure has been on the rise. (Recorded incidents include “murder, rape, robbery and causing bodily harm” and also “all violence aimed at destroying farm infrastructure and property with a view to disrupting legitimate farming activities,” according to AgriSA.)
> 
> *20 years since apartheid: What's changed in South Africa, and what hasn't*
> 
> *The murder rate has more than halved*
> 
> South African policemen walk at the exit of the South Gauteng High Court in Johannesburg following the attempted escape by two man found guilty for murdering reggae icon Lucky Dube in 2009. (STR/AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> In 1994, South Africa's murder rate was 66.9 per 100,000 people, according to the Institute for Security Studies. In 2012-2013, it was 31.3 per 100,000 people, the South African Police Service said.
> 
> So while it is still extremely high (the US, in comparison, has a homicide rate of 4.7 per 100,000), South Africa has fewer than half the murders it did two decades ago.
> 
> 20 years since apartheid: What's changed in South Africa, and what hasn't
> 
> *Take that shit back to stormfront chump.*
> 
> 
> 
> The article is informative but doesn't break out the numbers -- black on white murders vs white on black vs black on black vs white on white. Therefore, it doesn't support your contention and isn't really relevant to a conversation about White Genocide in S.A. It's also 5 years old.
Click to expand...


It is and does. There is no conversation because there is no white genocide there.


----------



## IM2

*White genocide: How the big lie spread to the US and beyond*

The spike in advocacy against a so-called “white genocide” in South Africa can be traced to a co-ordinated campaign by right-wing group the Suidlanders to bolster international support for white South Africans.

The group, who describe themselves as “an emergency plan initiative” to prepare a Protestant Christian South African minority for a coming violent revolution, has met various extremist alt-right groups and their influential media contacts in the United States to build up global opposition to the purported persecution of white people in South Africa.

The Suidlanders believe a race war is inevitable and have spent years preparing for it. The group’s membership was first reported to have swelled after the murder of Afrikaner Weerstandsbeweging leader Eugène Terre’blanche.

Then it was the death of former president Nelson Mandela that was meant to trigger the war.

Although this never transpired, now it is the murder of white farmers that the Suidlanders have seized on as a signal of the seeds of a plan to exterminate white people.

The decision by Parliament this month to support a motion to review the possibility of changing the Constitution to allow land expropriation without compensation has brought into sharp focus how a calculated campaign to influence right-wing media is shaping some Western government decisions.

Last week, Australian Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton told Rupert Murdoch’s News Corp publication The Daily Telegraph that he was considering fast-tracking visas for white South African farmers, who he said needed to flee “horrific circumstances” for a “civilised country”. He said the farmers “deserve special attention” because of land seizures and violence.

He stood by his comments this week, insisting that opposition has come from “crazy lefties”, who “are dead to me”.

The plight of white South African farmers had already been placed on the news agenda in Australia by two News Corp columnists, Miranda Devine and Caroline Marcus. Apart from entreating the Australian government to fast-track immigration for white South Africans, these columnists repeated a narrative that has grown popular in extreme rightwing publications — South African whites are under attack.

This narrative, fostered in fringe alt-right publications in the US and repeated in the Murdoch-owned mainstream press, has had a direct influence on the utterances of a senior Australian politician.

But it is not only in Australia where the alt-right media narrative is influencing politicians. There has also been more focus on white South African farmers in Europe, with right-wing politicians who have direct links to the alt-right in the US, calling on the European Parliament to intervene in South Africa. Anti-refugee political players in the United Kingdom have also been linked to the cause.

The centring of South Africa in the alt-right agenda can be traced to a Suidlanders tour of the US last year.

Speaking to the _Mail & Guardian _on Thursday, Simon Roche, the spokesperson for the Suidlanders, said the promulgation of the message of South Africa’s “white genocide” to Europe and Australia could be directly attributed to his group’s protracted tour of the US last year.

He said some local government politicians and even some mayors in Australia have contacted the Suidlanders and offered to assist with funding and lawyers to process their refugee applications.

But Roche stressed that the Suidlanders are not interested in leaving South Africa. “We have no interest in immigration.”

He said, although the campaign to raise money in the US was not very successful — “we never made a breakthrough to high-powered guys with big bucks” — the response from the American and Canadian right-wing media was good.

The rest of the story.

White genocide: How the big lie spread to the US and beyond


----------



## Capri

IM2 said:


> *White genocide: How the big lie spread to the US and beyond*
> 
> The spike in advocacy against a so-called “white genocide” in South Africa can be traced to a co-ordinated campaign by right-wing group the Suidlanders to bolster international support for white South Africans.
> 
> The group, who describe themselves as “an emergency plan initiative” to prepare a Protestant Christian South African minority for a coming violent revolution, has met various extremist alt-right groups and their influential media contacts in the United States to build up global opposition to the purported persecution of white people in South Africa.
> 
> The Suidlanders believe a race war is inevitable and have spent years preparing for it. The group’s membership was first reported to have swelled after the murder of Afrikaner Weerstandsbeweging leader Eugène Terre’blanche.
> 
> Then it was the death of former president Nelson Mandela that was meant to trigger the war.
> 
> Although this never transpired, now it is the murder of white farmers that the Suidlanders have seized on as a signal of the seeds of a plan to exterminate white people.
> 
> The decision by Parliament this month to support a motion to review the possibility of changing the Constitution to allow land expropriation without compensation has brought into sharp focus how a calculated campaign to influence right-wing media is shaping some Western government decisions.
> 
> Last week, Australian Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton told Rupert Murdoch’s News Corp publication The Daily Telegraph that he was considering fast-tracking visas for white South African farmers, who he said needed to flee “horrific circumstances” for a “civilised country”. He said the farmers “deserve special attention” because of land seizures and violence.
> 
> He stood by his comments this week, insisting that opposition has come from “crazy lefties”, who “are dead to me”.
> 
> The plight of white South African farmers had already been placed on the news agenda in Australia by two News Corp columnists, Miranda Devine and Caroline Marcus. Apart from entreating the Australian government to fast-track immigration for white South Africans, these columnists repeated a narrative that has grown popular in extreme rightwing publications — South African whites are under attack.
> 
> This narrative, fostered in fringe alt-right publications in the US and repeated in the Murdoch-owned mainstream press, has had a direct influence on the utterances of a senior Australian politician.
> 
> But it is not only in Australia where the alt-right media narrative is influencing politicians. There has also been more focus on white South African farmers in Europe, with right-wing politicians who have direct links to the alt-right in the US, calling on the European Parliament to intervene in South Africa. Anti-refugee political players in the United Kingdom have also been linked to the cause.
> 
> The centring of South Africa in the alt-right agenda can be traced to a Suidlanders tour of the US last year.
> 
> Speaking to the _Mail & Guardian _on Thursday, Simon Roche, the spokesperson for the Suidlanders, said the promulgation of the message of South Africa’s “white genocide” to Europe and Australia could be directly attributed to his group’s protracted tour of the US last year.
> 
> He said some local government politicians and even some mayors in Australia have contacted the Suidlanders and offered to assist with funding and lawyers to process their refugee applications.
> 
> But Roche stressed that the Suidlanders are not interested in leaving South Africa. “We have no interest in immigration.”
> 
> He said, although the campaign to raise money in the US was not very successful — “we never made a breakthrough to high-powered guys with big bucks” — the response from the American and Canadian right-wing media was good.
> 
> The rest of the story.
> 
> White genocide: How the big lie spread to the US and beyond


Very interesting. Definitely worth looking into further. Thank you.


----------



## IM2

Capri said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *White genocide: How the big lie spread to the US and beyond*
> 
> The spike in advocacy against a so-called “white genocide” in South Africa can be traced to a co-ordinated campaign by right-wing group the Suidlanders to bolster international support for white South Africans.
> 
> The group, who describe themselves as “an emergency plan initiative” to prepare a Protestant Christian South African minority for a coming violent revolution, has met various extremist alt-right groups and their influential media contacts in the United States to build up global opposition to the purported persecution of white people in South Africa.
> 
> The Suidlanders believe a race war is inevitable and have spent years preparing for it. The group’s membership was first reported to have swelled after the murder of Afrikaner Weerstandsbeweging leader Eugène Terre’blanche.
> 
> Then it was the death of former president Nelson Mandela that was meant to trigger the war.
> 
> Although this never transpired, now it is the murder of white farmers that the Suidlanders have seized on as a signal of the seeds of a plan to exterminate white people.
> 
> The decision by Parliament this month to support a motion to review the possibility of changing the Constitution to allow land expropriation without compensation has brought into sharp focus how a calculated campaign to influence right-wing media is shaping some Western government decisions.
> 
> Last week, Australian Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton told Rupert Murdoch’s News Corp publication The Daily Telegraph that he was considering fast-tracking visas for white South African farmers, who he said needed to flee “horrific circumstances” for a “civilised country”. He said the farmers “deserve special attention” because of land seizures and violence.
> 
> He stood by his comments this week, insisting that opposition has come from “crazy lefties”, who “are dead to me”.
> 
> The plight of white South African farmers had already been placed on the news agenda in Australia by two News Corp columnists, Miranda Devine and Caroline Marcus. Apart from entreating the Australian government to fast-track immigration for white South Africans, these columnists repeated a narrative that has grown popular in extreme rightwing publications — South African whites are under attack.
> 
> This narrative, fostered in fringe alt-right publications in the US and repeated in the Murdoch-owned mainstream press, has had a direct influence on the utterances of a senior Australian politician.
> 
> But it is not only in Australia where the alt-right media narrative is influencing politicians. There has also been more focus on white South African farmers in Europe, with right-wing politicians who have direct links to the alt-right in the US, calling on the European Parliament to intervene in South Africa. Anti-refugee political players in the United Kingdom have also been linked to the cause.
> 
> The centring of South Africa in the alt-right agenda can be traced to a Suidlanders tour of the US last year.
> 
> Speaking to the _Mail & Guardian _on Thursday, Simon Roche, the spokesperson for the Suidlanders, said the promulgation of the message of South Africa’s “white genocide” to Europe and Australia could be directly attributed to his group’s protracted tour of the US last year.
> 
> He said some local government politicians and even some mayors in Australia have contacted the Suidlanders and offered to assist with funding and lawyers to process their refugee applications.
> 
> But Roche stressed that the Suidlanders are not interested in leaving South Africa. “We have no interest in immigration.”
> 
> He said, although the campaign to raise money in the US was not very successful — “we never made a breakthrough to high-powered guys with big bucks” — the response from the American and Canadian right-wing media was good.
> 
> The rest of the story.
> 
> White genocide: How the big lie spread to the US and beyond
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. Definitely worth looking into further. Thank you.
Click to expand...


You're welcome.


----------



## Asclepias

Capri said:


> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?


Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.


----------



## Turn Right

Snouter said:


> Letting Blacks run wild destroys what the West created.


If Democrats in the south would have picked their own damn cotton we wouldn't be having is problem we have today.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Nelson Mandala died in Dec. 2013.


Great, great man


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Turn Right

Asclepias said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.
Click to expand...

Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.


----------



## Asclepias

Turn Right said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letting Blacks run wild destroys what the West created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Democrats in the south would have picked their own damn cotton we wouldn't be having is problem we have today.
Click to expand...

Are you illiterate or just stupid?  There were no Dems around when the slave trade begin dummy.


----------



## IM2

*White privilege and hypocrisy in South Africa*

BySavo Heleta

The farmers treated us – a bunch of white foreign students – very well. They fed us great food, showed us around and gave us lots of brandy and beer to drink. They also felt like they could be open with us – fellow whites – talking about the “good old days” and pointing out the “failures” of democracy. They kept complaining how their economic situation was difficult, how they weren’t making any money, how their children had no hope in ANC-run South Africa and had to emigrate to Australia.

The most shocking experience for me was to see that nothing had changed for the black people living in the area and working on these farms. Black people were nothing more than servants. We never had a chance to talk to them, to ask them questions about their living conditions. They lived in small dilapidated houses far away from the posh spaces reserved for the whites. We could see them from a distance working on the farms and in kitchens, but they seemed afraid to talk to us, as if by instruction. They were basically shadows.

I went back to the same area just over two years ago. Things were the same; nothing, and I really mean nothing, had changed. White farmers showed us around, bragging about all the land, hills and mountains they own, stretching as far as the eyes can see. They also told us – while hosting us in their large and luxurious houses – about their difficult economic situation and how it was hard to break even. The irony didn’t seem obvious to them.

Black workers were still invisible, living in absolute poverty, nothing but shadows existing in the white-controlled environment where the old rules – written some time ago, officially gone, but still around – remain the order of the day. We never had a chance to speak to them, to ask them how they were surviving on about R1500 per month (about US $110), which is the average pay for black farm workers in South Africa.

When I read about the #BlackMonday protests last week, I keep thinking about those farms I visited, the past and present power dynamics and the struggles of the black farm workers who are treated as sub-humans on a daily basis.

*While the whites in South Africa lost political power in 1994, they kept a stronghold on the economy. Some of them had to publicly speak in front of the Truth and Reconciliation Commission about horrific torture, murders and savage crimes they committed during apartheid in order to receive amnesty. But all of them basically got a free pass for centuries of dehumanization, exploitation and horrific crimes committed by them or in their name.

All the while, black people were expected to get over their unthinkable suffering at the hands of the racists, forgive them and move on. There was no justice, there were no reparations. The political philosopher Richard Pithouse writes that “the grace bestowed on the oppressors has not been extended to the oppressed.” Or as the Ugandan political scientist Mahmood Mamdani, summarized the outcome of the TRC for white South Africans:

Because the TRC focused on perpetrators and overlooked the beneficiaries of mass violations of rights abuses – such as the pass laws and forced expulsions – it allowed the vast majority of white South Africans to go away thinking that they had little to do with these atrocities. Indeed, most did learn nothing new. The alternative would have been for the TRC to show white South Africans that no matter what their political views – whether they were for, against or indifferent to apartheid – they were all its beneficiaries, whether it was a matter of the residential areas where they lived, the jobs they held, the schools they went to, the taxes they did or did not pay, or the cheap labour they employed.

The historical inequalities and structural barriers, rooted in the racist settler colonial oppression and dispossession, remain part and parcel of South Africa’s social fabric today and continue to keep most black people trapped in inequality and poverty.*

Crime in South Africa is shocking and mind-blowing. According to recently released crime statistics, there have been over 19,000 murders and more than 140,000 aggravated robberies in the country in the past year. Per day, South Africa experiences on average 52 murders and 50 attempted murders.

During this time, there were 71 farm murders in 2016 and 65 farm murders in 2017. However, instead of focusing on murder and violent crime in the country which mostly affect black and coloured South Africans, the #BlackMonday protesters grieved over the white farmers and the whites in general while showing complete disregard for the struggles of black people and displaying what Pieter Howes calls an “isolationist victim mentality.”

They have been doing this since 1994, bombarding the country with the white nationalist propaganda that highlights the fears, anxieties, fragility and nervousness of whiteness and whites while neglecting and dehumanizing the rest of the country, as Sisonke Msimang recently pointed out.

Despite all the rhetoric from the protesters and the opposition Democratic Alliance, #BlackMonday protests weren’t about all victims of crime, or even about everyone in the farming industry. It was about white fragility, white tears and white safety and security in post-apartheid, apartheid South Africa, as Mabogo More calls the country.

According to Gillian Godsell, a lecturer at the Wits School of Governance, the #BlackMonday protests weren’t about showing grief about the farm murders. Rather, it was a display of grief “about change in this country.”

For the #BlackMonday crowds, all lives didn’t matter, not in the past and not today. For many whites, black and white South Africans aren’t the same when it comes to a person’s worth and contribution. Whites “built this country,” they like to say; they ran the country “well” before 1994, when “everything worked,” and they were safe on their farms and in their suburbs. They still work hard and pay taxes. They are special, superior, God’s people. Blacks, on the other hand, are lazy, entitled, unruly, corrupt, violent, criminal, uncivilized; they have ruined everything since 1994.

Thus, the contributions and lives of white farmers who work hard and feed the nation matter more than the black lives. This is why they think they deserve special protection from the government and police.

Many protesters showed unreserved contempt for black people. They sang the apartheid anthem. Some came with their old apartheid flags, clearly missing the times when racism and white supremacy were the law of the land. Some yearned for the “good old” apartheid days when whites were safe and protected by the government. Others had banners that read “don’t kill the hand that feeds you” and “no boer, no pap.” In both instances, white farmers are seen as the producers of food; the blacks are the killers and/or unable to produce food or anything else on their own. The message on the banners is clear: without the white saviors, black South Africans have no chance in life.

The hardships experienced daily by millions of black South Africans don’t bother most whites in the country. For one, the large majority of whites never join their fellow black South Africans or offer them any kind of sympathy or support when they protest against inequality, exclusion, crime, racism, lack of service delivery and other adversities.

*When black people protest demanding basic services, they are seen as violent good-for-nothings by most whites. This despite the fact that most of the protests by black South Africans are peaceful. Black kids demanding safe schools are seen as a nuisance; university students demanding affordable education that is not rooted in colonial and apartheid racism, dehumanization, othering and lies are ungrateful thugs. When black workers demand to be paid living wage so they can escape poverty and support their families, they are not seen by much of white South Africa as fellow citizens and human beings who have genuine and legitimate grievances and needs but as senseless hooligans bent on destruction.*

“They [the blacks] are at it again; protesting, disrupting, destroying, burning. They just don’t know any better.” I’ve heard this so many times, whenever black South Africans are pushed over the edge by their daily struggles, often having no other option but to go to the streets and fight for their rights and basic services.

The police did nothing to clear out the #BlackMonday protesters from the roads and highways. No stun grenades, no rubber bullets, no violence against protesters. This is not surprising. South African police is known for shooting at black South Africans and breaking up their protests, often indiscriminately and with overwhelming force and violence, whether with rubber or real bullets. But the same never happens when whites protest. A case in point is the student protest outside the Parliament in Cape Town in October 2015. While black students were beaten by the police, shoot with rubber bullets and trampled on, their fellow white student protesters moved freely in the same space, with no one touching them. This was white privilege in action, for everyone who cared to see.

The Rainbow Nation where everyone has a chance to make it in life through hard work is a fallacy. In this fantasy land, historical and structural inequalities don’t exist and the past doesn’t matter any more. As the saying at many white braais goes, it’s been more than two decades since the apartheid ended. How long will blacks complain about it? Everyone is equal now, with the same chances and opportunities. What are they still complaining about?

The reality is a complete opposite. As a recent article in the New York Times highlights, while South Africa has seen political change, “apartheid has essentially persisted in economic form.” The country remains a “land of astonishing contrasts” and inequality is still largely based on race and centuries of racist looting and oppression.

Instead of facing up to the difficult past and dismantling structural barriers that maintain the oppressive status quo, way too many white South Africans are doing all they can to maintain racial inequalities and white privilege. This is a recipe for disaster. Hopefully they get it before it’s too late.

White privilege and hypocrisy in South Africa


----------



## IM2

Turn Right said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
Click to expand...


Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.


----------



## IM2

Turn Right said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letting Blacks run wild destroys what the West created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Democrats in the south would have picked their own damn cotton we wouldn't be having is problem we have today.
Click to expand...

The democratic party was founded in 1828. Slavery began in 1619.


----------



## Crepitus

Snouter said:


> Letting Blacks run wild destroys what the West created.


Ok, I've spent a considerable amount of time in and around Capetown, starting back in the 1980s.  Just like any other big city there a places you watch yourself in, but overall it's not really a bad place.  Also, this "white genocide" nonsense is just that.  Nonsense.

Anyway, be careful in East LA, south side of Chi-town, and the Capetown Flats.  I'm not saying don't go, just keep your wits about you.

And to my boikei James, I know you lurk here sometimes 
spring in ans sê hallo!


----------



## IM2

Crepitus said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letting Blacks run wild destroys what the West created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I've spent a considerable amount of time in and around Capetown, starting back in the 1980s.  Just like any other big city there a places you watch yourself in, but overall it's not really a bad place.  Also, this "white genocide" nonsense is just that.  Nonsense.
> 
> Anyway, be careful in East LA, south side of Chi-town, and the Capetown Flats.  I'm not saying don't go, just keep your wits about you.
> 
> And to my boikei James, I know you lurk here sometimes
> spring in ans sê hallo!
Click to expand...

Every big city has a dangerous section and color has nothing to do with it. Moscow has a hood.


----------



## Turn Right

IM2 said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
Click to expand...

Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.


----------



## IM2

Turn Right said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
Click to expand...


But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Turn Right said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
Click to expand...

Stealing their resources ruined places in Africa.  Funding both sides to keep conflict and war going is another thing they did.  Whites fuck up just about everything they touch.


----------



## Turn Right

IM2 said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
Click to expand...

If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.


----------



## Asclepias

Turn Right said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
Click to expand...

Not your problem. Stop making excuses. If Africa is so bad why do so may whites keep trying to stay there? Go sell that shit to people that dont know better.


----------



## IM2

Turn Right said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.
> 
> 
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
Click to expand...

Africans were doing quite fine before whitey got there. Whitey has museums full of African artifacts whites didn't have that show this to be the case. Whites ruined Africa.


----------



## IM2

Asclepias said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your problem. Stop making excuses. If Africa is so bad why do so may whites keep trying to stay there? Go sell that shit to people that dont know better.
Click to expand...

Damn straight brother. Whites sure as hell love living in shitholes don't they?


----------



## Turn Right

Asclepias said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your problem. Stop making excuses. If Africa is so bad why do so may whites keep trying to stay there? Go sell that shit to people that dont know better.
Click to expand...

Is it your problem?


----------



## Turn Right

IM2 said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, so that it can turn into a ghetto?
> Look at what happens to a place when ever whites leave and blacks take over.
> It turns to crime, rape, drugs and murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans were doing quite fine before whitey got there. Whitey has museums full of African artifacts whites didn't have that show this to be the case. Whites ruined Africa.
Click to expand...

Whites brought modern civilization to Africa.
If it wasn't for whites, Africans would still be chasing monkeys for their bananas.


----------



## Asclepias

Turn Right said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not your problem. Stop making excuses. If Africa is so bad why do so may whites keep trying to stay there? Go sell that shit to people that dont know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it your problem?
Click to expand...

Its no problem to me because I know better.


----------



## IM2

Turn Right said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites ruined Africa. Those who actually have studied what happened pertaining to colonization can tell you that. But you know nothing, so your ignorant comments are expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans were doing quite fine before whitey got there. Whitey has museums full of African artifacts whites didn't have that show this to be the case. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites brought modern civilization to Africa.
> If it wasn't for whites, Africans would still be chasing monkeys for their bananas.
Click to expand...


Nah. But what we do know is blacks modernized Europe at least twice. Blacks took your white asses out of the caves and the stone age. Then blacks took your asses out of the dark ages and taught you to bathe. So if not for blacks, whites would still be living in caves eating uncooked rats.


----------



## Turn Right

IM2 said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans were doing quite fine before whitey got there. Whitey has museums full of African artifacts whites didn't have that show this to be the case. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites brought modern civilization to Africa.
> If it wasn't for whites, Africans would still be chasing monkeys for their bananas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. But what we do know is blacks modernized Europe at least twice. Blacks took your white asses out of the caves and the stone age. Then blacks took your asses out of the dark ages and taught you to bathe. So if not for blacks, whites would still be living in caves eating uncooked rats.
Click to expand...

*White people 600 years ago*







*Black people today*


----------



## Asclepias

Turn Right said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But whites didn't do that. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Africans were doing quite fine before whitey got there. Whitey has museums full of African artifacts whites didn't have that show this to be the case. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites brought modern civilization to Africa.
> If it wasn't for whites, Africans would still be chasing monkeys for their bananas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. But what we do know is blacks modernized Europe at least twice. Blacks took your white asses out of the caves and the stone age. Then blacks took your asses out of the dark ages and taught you to bathe. So if not for blacks, whites would still be living in caves eating uncooked rats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *White people 600 years ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people today*
Click to expand...

White people today copying that same look from the Africans.  It always cracks me up when whites think something someone is doing looks ancient or funny yet they run around trying to copy it.


----------



## Turn Right

Asclepias said:


> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> If whites left Africa, The natives would return to living in mud huts within a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Africans were doing quite fine before whitey got there. Whitey has museums full of African artifacts whites didn't have that show this to be the case. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites brought modern civilization to Africa.
> If it wasn't for whites, Africans would still be chasing monkeys for their bananas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. But what we do know is blacks modernized Europe at least twice. Blacks took your white asses out of the caves and the stone age. Then blacks took your asses out of the dark ages and taught you to bathe. So if not for blacks, whites would still be living in caves eating uncooked rats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *White people 600 years ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people today copying that same look from the Africans.  It always cracks me up when whites think something someone is doing looks ancient or funny yet they run around trying to copy it.
Click to expand...


Black people today copying that same look from the Americans.  It always cracks me up when blacks think something someone is doing looks modern or funny yet they run around trying to copy it.


----------



## Asclepias

Turn Right said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn Right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africans were doing quite fine before whitey got there. Whitey has museums full of African artifacts whites didn't have that show this to be the case. Whites ruined Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites brought modern civilization to Africa.
> If it wasn't for whites, Africans would still be chasing monkeys for their bananas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. But what we do know is blacks modernized Europe at least twice. Blacks took your white asses out of the caves and the stone age. Then blacks took your asses out of the dark ages and taught you to bathe. So if not for blacks, whites would still be living in caves eating uncooked rats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *White people 600 years ago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black people today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White people today copying that same look from the Africans.  It always cracks me up when whites think something someone is doing looks ancient or funny yet they run around trying to copy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people today copying that same look from the Americans.  It always cracks me up when blacks think something someone is doing looks modern or funny yet they run around trying to copy it.
Click to expand...

Thats just a continuation of what the Black Moors taught europeans so there is nothing funny about a suit. Its an African concept given to whites.


----------



## IM2

*Black people 600 years ago *





*Black people today*





​


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Tommy Tainant said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is no genocide you racist piece of shit.
Click to expand...

Don't you worry Taint. Your time in the UK is coming as well.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is no genocide you racist piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you worry Taint. Your time in the UK is coming as well.
Click to expand...

Its here already. We are already enjoying no genocide.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Because there is no genocide you racist piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you worry Taint. Your time in the UK is coming as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its here already. We are already enjoying no genocide.
Click to expand...

God you're a faggot.


----------



## anotherlife

I am white, but I see opportunity in the black chaos.  Better than the Cayman Islands a lot.


----------



## HenryBHough

Turn Right said:


> Introducing indoor plumbing to native Africans is not ¨ruining Africa¨.



Good as it was it might have turned out better if there were cartoons painted on each of the fixtures to help folks figure out in which to shit and from which to drink.


----------



## Dick Foster

O


Asclepias said:


> Capri said:
> 
> 
> 
> South African Genocide – WARNING – Graphic content
> 70,000 Whites Murdered in ‘Modern’ South Africa; Obama’s African Legacy
> White Genocide Continues in South Africa
> 
> Funny, isn't it, what the evening news and the papers don't report?
> 
> 
> 
> Get your white asses out of Africa and give back the land you stole.
Click to expand...


Only if we get to ship all of the blacks back there. I mean fair is only fair, right?


----------



## anotherlife

There used to be a population experiment on monkeys.  In a zoo, they took a monkey horde and recorded their daily lives.  Then they tripled the number of monkeys in the herd, to simulate urban overpopulation.  The monkeys immediately started gang mugging each other for the banana, even though there was enough banana for all of them. 

Cape Town had a reasonable number of white residents for centuries, and that was that.  Since Mandela, it has an unreasonably huge crowd of blacks.  Of course they will mug each other.


----------



## Capri

anotherlife said:


> There used to be a population experiment on monkeys.  In a zoo, they took a monkey horde and recorded their daily lives.  Then they tripled the number of monkeys in the herd, to simulate urban overpopulation.  The monkeys immediately started gang mugging each other for the banana, even though there was enough banana for all of them.
> 
> Cape Town had a reasonable number of white residents for centuries, and that was that.  Since Mandela, it has an unreasonably huge crowd of blacks.  Of course they will mug each other.


And of course they'll blame Whites.


----------



## Dick Foster

anotherlife said:


> There used to be a population experiment on monkeys.  In a zoo, they took a monkey horde and recorded their daily lives.  Then they tripled the number of monkeys in the herd, to simulate urban overpopulation.  The monkeys immediately started gang mugging each other for the banana, even though there was enough banana for all of them.
> 
> Cape Town had a reasonable number of white residents for centuries, and that was that.  Since Mandela, it has an unreasonably huge crowd of blacks.  Of course they will mug each other.



That same experiment is in evidence in every city worldwide. That's why I say all cities are cesspools and now that I'm retired I won't live in one. I dont care what city it is or what country it's in, its likely a cesspool and yes that especially includes Paris, San Francisco, etc


----------

